# Shafted by the Admiral



## should_do_more

Got my multicar renewal through, 200 quid more than doing it individually with the same place. Called them up and they matched the price, gee how kind of them, but shouldn't it be cheaper on a multicar?

Lucky I checked. Anyone else think these policies are a waste of space? 😡


----------



## The Cueball

I phoned them up a few months back just to see if anything had changed with them... but nope, it's not really a multi car policy...

it's a multi person and car policy...

you can't have 1 person with 2 or more cars...

apparently that is not classed as multi car... 

So not sure what really is then?!? :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## should_do_more

Yep. And because I was calling to renew a week before my date they were quoting short a year of ncb.....until I queried the difference in price compared to confused.

Absolute waste of time the whole thing. And took 30 minutes to sort after being in hold for 20.


----------



## TheGooner84

when i was with them they kept trying this on with me.
worked out dearer for us as well, so they got told no in a more polite way


----------



## Rob_Quads

The Cueball said:


> you can't have 1 person with 2 or more cars...


You can. When I had to insure the wifes car and mine I used them and they were much cheaper than insuring them individually.

Now my wife is the main holder on her car, I'm on my car and again its cheaper than individually priced


----------



## The Cueball

Rob_Quads said:


> You can. When I had to insure the wifes car and mine I used them and they were much cheaper than insuring them individually.
> 
> Now my wife is the main holder on her car, I'm on my car and again its cheaper than individually priced


ok... let me put it another way...

they would not insure me, alone, with my 7 cars... that, they claimed was not a multi car policy...

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## TheGooner84

haha cueball think thats more a trade policy


----------



## DMH-01

They've always been the cheapest for me but I had the same issue that you had when it came to my last renewal. Phoned them up and let them know individual quotes on comparison sites were cheaper and they lowered the price slightly. After a 30min phone call I managed to get £775 knocked off :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225

I had found Admiral/Elephant the cheapest for my quotes and was with them for 5 years. 

Thing is the Admiral Multicar policies came up more expensive or no cheaper than individual insurance. 

I was looking at a possibility of a 3rd car and the Admiral Multicar worked out more expensive. 

Same as their renewals, like all insurance companies they come in higher than they should be. You do an online quote, get them to match it and then save up to £100 for bothering to do you homework. Insurance companies prey on the ignorant.


----------



## empsburna

Gotta love the Admirial Group...



Elephant Insurance said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Thank you for insuring your car through elephant.co.uk over the last 12 months. It's that time of year again, and your renewal is due on 26/02/2012.
> 
> Total:
> (your car insurance plus any optional extras) *£1326.67*


After a phone call with a quote reference from Admiral they matched the price...



Elephant Insurance said:


> I can confirm we have made the following change(s) to your policy. These change(s) will be effective from 26/02/12.
> 
> We have matched your internet quote details.
> 
> As a result of this change a balance of *£736.11* is due which we will shortly debit from the card details we hold on file.


----------



## turboyamaha

Thieving bar stewards!!


----------



## Creo

They are pretty bad at times but by far the cheapest insurance I could get. When I did try to change a car on my current policy I was being quoted figures of 3k, going onto the comparisons sites netted around 2k but going on their own site got it down to 1.2k which I had to go with in the end...


----------



## adf27

Read the title of this and just thought WTF :lol: :lol: Insurance today is a joke though


----------



## vroomtshh

They're not the worst.

I recently got a second car, and was led to believe that no claims bonus can't be used on two cars at the same time.

So I go on comparethemarket and get a quote for the second car, using 0 no claims bonus. One company comes in miles cheaper than anyone else and they are called mycarquote.com

So the first thing I find out is, you have to phone mycarquote.com to accept the policy as they don;t have an internet facility (remember they're called mycarquote.COM)

So I phone up and speak to a friendly customer advisor who tells me its not possible for me to have been driving for years, had no accidents and have 0 no claims.

I explain the situation to him and he tells me this will push my quote up a bit (god knows why, as I stated 0 no claims on the quote), but they're still £200 cheaper than the next quote so I accept and go ahead.

Then I receive my documents from Aviva (ok so they're a broker, no big deal) and a request for proof of my 5 years no claims???

I phone them back up and he tells me, yeh but you;ve got no claims - you told me you had another car for the last 5 years. I tell him I still have this car, and its still insured, and he replies 'well you can;t use that for this car' :doublesho

So I phoned Aviva (who the policy is with anyway) and explained it all to them and they've kindly agreed to match the price for me :thumb:


----------



## james_19742000

Up until a few weeks ago I had an Admiral multicar policy, the wifes new beetle soft top and my octavia vrs combined total was around £900, fine, no problem, if I remember rightly they worked out at something like £500 for the VRS and £400 for the bug, anyway, we decided to sell the bug and just have one car, so sell bug, ring up Admiral and ask them to remove bug and tell me the revised amount, new amount was £800, so I queried it and they said well when you remove it you go back to a single car policy so it means you lose all your discounts, plus as you are finishing a car there are penalties etc etc for it, so they wanted me to pay £800 for the rest of the policy, I had only recently renewed, so I said well I aint paying that, just silly money!

Go online, Privilige with minimum excess, enhanced hire car and legal help etc just under £400, so ring up Admiral and ask to cancel the policy completely, paid £50 to cancel it all and start with Privilige, after the cacellation charge thats a huge saving!


----------



## PaulN

The Multi car deal sounds great till you see you first agreed it with all the cars staggered when they all need insuring at once the price hikes right up.

Waste of time IMO


----------



## putzie

i had this with them 4 years ago , the quote can through and it had gone up loads for no reason but still thought it was cheaper than renewing them indivually (got 4 cars) then the next year it more than doubled again ! i called them up and said this is way to much and they offered me a 20 quid discount on all 4 cars worth a fiver each despite i could insure them cheaper indiviually with them , needles to say they got told where to go , have now insured for the last few years with a local company and its less than what i paid 5 years ago ! robbing f***ers!


----------



## kasman

I had a rant at my insurance last year when i found out you cant have your no claims taken into account for more than 1 vehicle!!!!! sorry?, i thought A PERSON built up their no claims, not the vehicle and as you can only drive 1 vehicle at a time??????????
The first company that changes that policy will get many customers To all insurance co. on here, go on, break the mould:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball

kasman said:


> I had a rant at my insurance last year when i found out you cant have your no claims taken into account for more than 1 vehicle!!!!! sorry?, i thought A PERSON built up their no claims, not the vehicle and as you can only drive 1 vehicle at a time??????????
> The first company that changes that policy will get many customers To all insurance co. on here, go on, break the mould:thumb:


yeah, that is also a major problem I have... you never see a car being sold with full service history and 5 years NCD...

I can have full NCD on a supercar, yet, if I had a polo to nip about with as well, I would be classed as a risk and have no NCD... obviously a different driver... 

it's all just a con....

:thumb:


----------



## Matt.

Multicar has been great for us. With Admiral too. 

We bought cars in the same month and didn't have to wait for one car to come up for renewal before the other. 

When the renewal came through, it was around £80 cheaper, but I had a booby prixe of 3 points.

Way cheaper than anywhere will offer, single or multicar. 

I also checked a quote on a ST & VRs. It would cost me £1k~ with Admiral. With anyone else it was £1.8k~ :doublesho


----------



## Tiger-Boz

Another problem with Admiral (and maybe some others) with fully comp. don't cover you for driving another car, third party or otherwise. If you drive a friends car at all you may find yourself uninsured.


----------



## rf860

We have multi-car and i'm glad we do as it saves me a fortune on insurance


----------



## Phil_P

Tiger-Boz said:


> Another problem with Admiral (and maybe some others) with fully comp. don't cover you for driving another car, third party or otherwise. If you drive a friends car at all you may find yourself uninsured.


Two of my cars are insured via Admiral (multicar) and cover me to drive other vehicles. The driving other vehicles cover is normally given depending on the circumstances of the policy holder, normally age.


----------



## rf860

Phil_P said:


> Two of my cars are insured via Admiral (multicar) and cover me to drive other vehicles. The driving other vehicles cover is normally given depending on the circumstances of the policy holder, normally age.


That's correct, i'm not covered to drive others cars but my parents on the same policy are due to age.


----------



## Tiger-Boz

Phil_P said:


> Two of my cars are insured via Admiral (multicar) and cover me to drive other vehicles. The driving other vehicles cover is normally given depending on the circumstances of the policy holder, normally age.


I must be getting too old then,  mid fifties full no claims and not allowed to drive another vehicle unless named driver. I went with Aviva, cheaper and better cover (drive any vehicle with owner permission).


----------



## Will_G

I have my insurance through Bell got my renewal through the door the other day and had received emails about my renewal coming up from compare the market. Thought I'd see what compare the market came back with, it checked a few extra details but had saved my details from before which was handy. A few minutes later and back comes my best price from Admiral £200 cheaper than my renewal. Thought to myself well that'll do me nicely I'll go cancel Bell. Went to look at the leaflet that was in the renewal and who owns Bell, yep Admiral. One quick phone call later and Bell not only match the price but take and extra £15 off. The industry must be taking it in from people who don't bother getting additional quotes at renewal time


----------



## Turbo Tony

My Admiral policy covers me to drive other cars, although this doesn't apply if either you're too young, or are in the motor trade.

Multicar didn't work for my family - my dad and sister both found far cheaper quotes with individual policies from other companies.

Every year, I have to jump through the Admiral/Elephant hoop. I have to get a new set of quotes online and enquire why my renewal is more expensive than these quotes. Then they agree to match the quote, then finally drop the premium by approx another £70 to match the lowest quote I got from another company.

Following year, it begins again...


----------



## davidcraggs

£1110 last year with Admiral for 3 cars, renewal received today - £1650 with no change in circumstances. Thanks Admiral but goodbye, I'll be taking my business elsewhere.


----------



## Titanium Htail

As Tony said, they want your business for the long term and better for your current company to take that initial loss and match other offers and keep you rather than you moving, my agent sends me the three best quotes from individuals, then I decide which one to have although they did start to just send me an acceptance letter, which I asked them not to do, when I had two cars it was always cheaper to get an individual policy.


----------



## SteveOC

I went with Admiral after changing jobs and giving up a company car as they were the only company who would take a letter from the leasing company stating I had not had any accidents in lieu of proof of no claims.

When I added a 2nd car to my Admiral multi-car my NCD was then spllt 50:50 between the vehicles, so for instance 5 years NCD on each vehicle.

When I went back to a single vehicle I had to negotiate over the loss of discounts. They did however 'forget' to re-combine my NCD from 2 cars back to one so I had to sort this.

Every year my renewal jumps up - but Admiral always come out cheapest on confused.com so I ring and negotiate the renewal based on this.

It takes effort, but gets easier once you get a handle on the process.
Last year I was on the phone for 40 minutes, this year 7 minutes on the phone saved me £130.

Steve O.


----------



## Yowfailed

Just got into this 'Multi Car' lark, but with Aviva. What a saving for my A6 and the wife's MX5 :thumb: 

And, if you take out insurance through Quidco at the moment you get money back from them as well :thumb:


----------



## chrisibiza

I have just renewed my insurance. I am 24 so still at the awkward age but the prices are going the right way. Renewal came through at £548 with 7 yrs unprotected NCB and able to drive other cars 3rd party.

Went on to direct line and added my fiancées dad on as a named driver and with my 7yrs NCB unprotected but can't drive other cars it was £453.

So I took that quote to my broker who my current policy is with and managed to get it for £435 with my bonus protected, fiancées dad added on As a named driver and still able to drive other cars 3rd party.

There are deals to be had if your prepared to haggle with them.


----------



## Burtr

I read this with interest. I have a rover 416 and a Fiat punto. I was with Admiral up to 2 years ago. Eveyone else was £1100, but at the time they were £690 for both. My other 2 classics ( a Beetle and a Capri) they couldn't insure so i insured them through Footman James. Any way, 2 things happened, i changed address from a leafy suburb in surrey 2 miles away to another leafy suburb in surrey - and they wanted a fortune. After complaining they cited that their admin fee was included which was £50! Later in the year i needed to add my ex partner to the fiat for 7 days, again, another £50!. Their renewal came in at around more than what it was to insure them sepearately, they pestered me through the year with emails and phone calls and the people were ususally very unhelpful. A friend of mine on here 'Martin' who insures his Camper advised me to go to Coops Insurance in Sutton because they do a multi car policy - and will include my classics. They do need at least one of the cars to be a classic and you do need to be over 30 apparently but i've been with them for 2 years and i can also speak to the same person - and all 4 vehicles were £817!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Admiral were great for me and the Mrs, saved approx £100 for both cars by going multi car. Even paying monthly and including the credit charge/interest rate/rip off charge both cars are insured for what Adrian Flux quoted as a renewal on my car for paying anually. We are paying less than £600 for a Yaris and my modified Leon with all the mods declared


----------



## davidcraggs

I had a similar experience come renewal time on my multi car policy - actually 3 individual quotes through compare the Meerkat were fractionally cheaper, however the excess for each was quite a bit lower. Admiral then matched them when I gave them the quotation references, however 2 of the 3 insurance certificates have mistakes on them. Think I'll definitely be going elsewhere next year...


----------



## Gruffs

The thing that gets me with insurance is that if you ring up and they can drop their price, then is the original renewal not profiteering and illegal?

That really annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## STEALTH K3

The Cueball said:


> you can't have 1 person with 2 or more cars...


 Somethings not right there I have a Multicar with them for a Rover and a Audi 2 cars both mine in my name


----------



## PugIain

Gruffs said:


> The thing that gets me with insurance is that if you ring up and they can drop their price, then is the original renewal not profiteering and illegal?
> 
> That really annoys the hell out of me.


Ive had this a couple of times.I rang up Churchill once to moan about my renewal and they knocked nearly £100 off!


----------



## alexj

PugIain said:


> Ive had this a couple of times.I rang up Churchill once to moan about my renewal and they knocked nearly £100 off!


Biggest load of sharks out there...just pure greed !

The government we elected should be sorting out this industry !

I shell out 2 to 3 thousand every year on variuous insurance I never claim on.

We will see wont we !!!!!!!


----------



## Shiny

A good customer of mine once asked if i would price match if he phoned around and got another quote. I said i would, as long as he promised to pay me the price of the best alternative quote he could find, regardless. So if the best price he could find was £500 cheaper, i'd knock £500 off his premium. However, if the best he could find was £500 more than my quote, he would pay me £500 extra.

Needless to say he renewed right there and then 

It is the same in most businesses though. If you buy a TV, the retailer will advertise it a certain price, based on their purchase price, overheads and profit margins. If you find the same TV cheaper elsewhere, they will weigh up if they can still can make a profit at that price, or perhaps even take a loss on it in the interest of retaining of customer, or offer a "walk away" price. Sometimes they just say "no sorry, that is our best price".

Insurance is no different. Renewal is invited by an Insurance Company at the rate calculated by their own actuaries rating structure with a view to making a profit whilst trying to predict the potential loss on a risk. They don't then ring round every other insurer to see if it can be got cheaper elsewhere, they invite at the price that they feel is right for the business. If a customer then subsequently gets a cheaper quote elsewhere, they may well consider a premium reduction to retain the business.

Even us Brokers are in the same boat to a certain degree. We shop around and offer the best quote available from the Insurers we use and the schemes we have in place. If we are up against a price, on motor insurance we can't really get an Insurer to budge as the rates are system driven these days, so we may consider a commission cut to compete. But when you are earning less than £30 on a £300 policy, there isn't a lot to play with.

This is why i like commercial insurance much more, i get to talk to underwriters and have an opportunity to paint a pretty picture and negotiate terms, rather than be presented with the old "computer says no!".


----------



## Gruffs

Shiny said:


> A good customer of mine once asked if i would price match if he phoned around and got another quote. I said i would, as long as he promised to pay me the price of the best alternative quote he could find, regardless. So if the best price he could find was £500 cheaper, i'd knock £500 off his premium. However, if the best he could find was £500 more than my quote, he would pay me £500 extra.
> 
> Needless to say he renewed right there and then
> 
> It is the same in most businesses though. If you buy a TV, the retailer will advertise it a certain price, based on their purchase price, overheads and profit margins. If you find the same TV cheaper elsewhere, they will weigh up if they can still can make a profit at that price, or perhaps even take a loss on it in the interest of retaining of customer, or offer a "walk away" price. Sometimes they just say "no sorry, that is our best price".
> 
> Insurance is no different. Renewal is invited by an Insurance Company at the rate calculated by their own actuaries rating structure with a view to making a profit whilst trying to predict the potential loss on a risk. They don't then ring round every other insurer to see if it can be got cheaper elsewhere, they invite at the price that they *feel* is right for the business. If a customer then subsequently gets a cheaper quote elsewhere, they may well consider a premium reduction to retain the business.
> 
> Even us Brokers are in the same boat to a certain degree. We shop around and offer the best quote available from the Insurers we use and the schemes we have in place. If we are up against a price, on motor insurance we can't really get an Insurer to budge as the rates are system driven these days, so we may consider a commission cut to compete. But when you are earning less than £30 on a £300 policy, there isn't a lot to play with.
> 
> This is why i like commercial insurance much more, i get to talk to underwriters and have an opportunity to paint a pretty picture and negotiate terms, rather than be presented with the old "computer says no!".


Thanks for the reply Shiny.

As a rather flippant and cheery Friday morning reposte, I have highlighted the word that most stuck out to me.

This shouldn't be a 'feeling'. It should be an actual calculated statistical risk. Or so I am lead to believe.


----------



## Shiny

Lol, yes, sorry, that is just me rambling. "Feel" should read "complicated actuary calculation"

http://www.actuaries.org.uk/researc...nts/motor-insurance-rating-actuarial-approach


----------



## Gruffs

:lol::lol::lol: Nobody Like a Smart **** :lol::lol::lol:

Especially one that sells Insurance.


----------



## should_do_more

It's Groundhog Day!

1,100 in post......same two cars......550 on the phone

It's just not right!!


----------



## james_19742000

Just had my renewal come through yesterday, I am with Privilige, renewal amount £549, up from last year which was a shade under £400, same level of cover, no extra accients, convictions etc, just another year of No Claims, yet going up by around £150!

But, what gets me is the letter they send with it, Dear Sir, We are pleased that you have decided to renew your insurance with us again...... Hang on, I dont believe I have chosen to renew with you, you have just presumed!!

Anyway, went on internet last night, More Than, £297 with same level of cover, only thing I have changed is the Hire Car extra thing, have reduced my excesses so I just pay the compulsory, and it has worked out at £297, plus going via Quidco I get £75 cashback too! So £222!! Bit of a saving over £549!!!

I hate insurers, I understand that they need to make money, I undertand that many people are being fraudulant and someone has to pay for it ultimately, but the whole thing is like a bloody circus!!!


----------



## should_do_more

should_do_more said:


> It's Groundhog Day!
> 
> 1,100 in post......same two cars......550 on the phone
> 
> It's just not right!!


Same this year, down to 480 on the phone!


----------



## should_do_more

Totally forgot about this thread!

So far this year they have been the cheapest on two cars. Total saving because I called, around £300.

Just called the AA and down £100 on that.

Why do they do this every year?!


----------



## andy__d

the broker i have been with for 15years,, owners club recommended + discounts (ahem b.s.) £800+ 
compare the market , same car same value, same NCD (max),, etc etc etc £380,,, 
had a little "chat" with the in-sewer-rats agent/broker when called 
,,,£50 to change the car over from old to new till feb next year and a promise to re visit the quote then,, 

id prefer to go with a broker over a web service thing ,as i prefer dealing with People , but not to the tune of £400+ hole in pocket ! 

*diskworld ref due to being a nerd,, and we All know if it comes to Attempting to claim they will write the car off if older than 4years, and offer an insulting payout,, in-sewer-rats , fits in my book


----------



## AndyN01

[QUOTE.......*diskworld ref due to being a nerd,, and we All know if it comes to Attempting to claim they will write the car off if older than 4years, and offer an insulting payout,, in-sewer-rats , fits in my book[/QUOTE]

That Pratchett bloke has a lot to answer for.

Mostly the smile on my face and some genuine LOL moments :lol::thumb:

Andy.


----------



## ollienoclue

Insurance companies don't lie straight in bed at night. They are a bunch of crooks, plain as day. They should be heavily regulated if you ask me.


----------



## andy__d

ollienoclue said:


> Insurance companies don't lie straight in bed at night. They are a bunch of crooks, plain as day. They should be heavily regulated if you ask me.


me,,id prefer "put up against the wall and shot , with rusty estate agents" 

but im bitter at being screwed out of £500,000 by royal london, bent over by barclays + blackhorse on ppi ,, never mind the "car in-sewer-rats" yearly gouge


----------



## Shiny

If you think insurance people are crooks and in-sewer-rats, then you are dealing with the wrong insurance people/companies.

Simples.


----------



## GP Punto

One of the worst aspects of buying insurance through moneysupermarket, confused etc is that quality is sacrificed for cheapness, and the fact the the new wave of insurance businesses are dominated by accountants instead of professionals.


----------



## Rayaan

I've just resorted to getting the cheapest insurance I can find on comparison sites/brokers and then just paying the own repairer excess if something does happen. 

Never had any issues that way.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Alex_225 said:


> Same as their renewals, like all insurance companies they come in higher than they should be. You do an online quote, get them to match it and then save up to £100 for bothering to do you homework. Insurance companies prey on the ignorant.


I've taken to calling this annual renewal business "the dance of discount" :wall:


----------



## Mikesphotaes

Shiny said:


> If you think insurance people are crooks and in-sewer-rats, then you are dealing with the wrong insurance people/companies.
> 
> Simples.


There's a lorra them out there though. Much more simples!


----------



## Sh1ner

Shiny said:


> If you think insurance people are crooks and in-sewer-rats, then you are dealing with the wrong insurance people/companies.
> 
> Simples.


Shiny. I appreciate you are one of the good guys, as are many of the little people, in what is undoubtedly a very difficult industry. I honestly have nothing but admiration for what you have achieved.
But...…..
You can argue it is tarring everyone with the same brush but there was complicity at all levels.
I think it is the corporate cultures that stink. I don't think this your sphere but there are, if the figures are to be believed, 40 billion reasons out of about 90 billion? so far that would agree to differ. So they come out 50 billion or so ahead. That stinks.
I find the fact that a deadline has been set for these companies to, effectively, get away with it whilst policies are still running and the long term effects still unknown, incomprehensible and a complete failure of government.
I am not aware of anyone company that has accepted responsibility and done the decent thing. Kicking and screaming springs to mind.
I cannot understand why they were not made to refund every penny with long term compensation for the full potential losses suffered. If any one policy was unsound then they all were. If any practices were unsound they all were. The idea that customers had to complain rather than forcing the industry to go through everything step by step so they learned and fully understand what they did and it cost them dearly is beyond belief.
Of course customers have the right to and should complain because paperwork and records have been lost, destroyed and otherwise conveniently vanished into the ether but the industry should have been forced to contact those it could with a full and complete evaluation of their records and findings. 
That is without including the motor industry and others with their year on year dubious practices.
I am sure you would try and help your customers but my personal experience with brokers is that they may promise to do what they can, when selling policies but have little/no sway when push comes to shove. They have been paid whatever and their interests are with the companies not the customers. There might be the odd personal intervention for the few but not for the many.
The banking and insurance industries cannot be trusted and self regulation does not work. It is a "Dare you to stop us" situation.
It all wants taking apart and rebuilding, as do other industries, as a customer focused industry with cast iron standards, a savage regulator, super fast investigations of complaints and ruthless penalties imposed for any deviation.
How long before "The Equity Release Scandal" takes hold? The signs are already there.
Not that I have any thoughts on the matter.
I continue to wish you all the best.


----------



## Shiny

Mikesphotaes said:


> There's a lorra them out there though. Much more simples!


There's some, but not many. It's a highly regulated business by the FCA with heavy fines for non compliance. Regulation is strict, costly, time consuming and ever changing.

Some cheap insurers/online policies have what I would consider high fees, but these fees are disclosed when a policy is taken out (TOBA) and there are 14 days cooling off for retail customers. The fees may well off-set the cheap insurance to a certain degree. Some people just buy insurance as cheap as possible, ignore the TOBA, then moan about fees later because all they were interested in was the price at the time.

It kind of irritates me when people are quick to say that insurance people are scum, thieves etc. I've worked hard in the industry for 24 years now, always been honest with my advice, never ripped off or conned anyone, in fact I've often talked people out of spending money they didn't need to spend. I'm an experienced professional, act like an experienced professional and most people I know or meet in the industry are the same.

It's a shame that there are some industry bad seeds who ruin the perception of the whole crop. But then again, the misconception is often just down to the customer's misunderstanding.


----------



## andy__d

Shiny said:


> There's some, but not many. It's a highly regulated business by the FCA with heavy fines for non compliance. Regulation is strict, costly, time consuming and ever changing.
> 
> Some cheap insurers/online policies have what I would consider high fees, but these fees are disclosed when a policy is taken out (TOBA) and there are 14 days cooling off for retail customers. The fees may well off-set the cheap insurance to a certain degree. Some people just buy insurance as cheap as possible, ignore the TOBA, then moan about fees later because all they were interested in was the price at the time.
> 
> It kind of irritates me when people are quick to say that insurance people are scum, thieves etc. I've worked hard in the industry for 24 years now, always been honest with my advice, never ripped off or conned anyone, in fact I've often talked people out of spending money they didn't need to spend. I'm an experienced professional, act like an experienced professional and most people I know or meet in the industry are the same.
> 
> It's a shame that there are some industry bad seeds who ruin the perception of the whole crop. But then again, the misconception is often just down to the customer's misunderstanding.


Pardon ?
"customers misunderstanding" ??

so being flat out lied to by
Royal London to the tune of Half a million .. 
Barclays (only a Few thousand)
Black horse a Fair few thousand

and a few more PPI

is me not understanding things?
,,

then there is the Small broker , who i had used for car insurance for a number of years NOT passing the payment For the insurance to the underwriters, which Only came to light after he Disappeared, leaving Me to sort His mess out for HIS non payment....

there maybe one or four "good guys" But as pointed out above 
The WHOLE lot are involved in the PPI scandal/scam, and they KNOW every single penny they owe And to whom, and do Not cough up, they infact continue to lie about it ,,,

so dont You Dare generalise with the "customers misunderstanding" cobblers.


----------



## macca666

I think we're getting off topic now as this post was originally about car insurance yet we're now onto PPI which, in my opinion, is the biggest PITA scams out there (and not only by the banks but by the public and many PPI claim companies out there now) I know we criticise the banks, building societies for their actions but is anyone also criticising the amount of companies charging massive fees to check for PPI and earning millions through it at the detriment of the customer?

For me PPI is the new let's claim for personal injury after an accident and everyone is jumping on the bandwagon claiming whether they're entitled or not. People who have knowingly taken PPI are being compensated as it's easier for the companies to pay out rather than fight it. 

We're now moving on to credit cards, mortgages etc where will it end with the compensation culture that we've now adopted in the UK.

Again only my personal opinion and I know this will be controversial but if you're taking out a loan, credit card, mortgage etc then you should have the sense to be aware if you've taken out additional insurance otherwise you shouldn't be getting the credit! If you blindly believe everything you're told and don't realise that someone has added extra money on to your monthly payment for insurance or similar then more fool you.

In relation to the original post to try and get back on to car insurance do I hate the way that my policy increases every year despite no accidents or claims or changes to my circumstances and do I hate the way insurance companies reduce premiums when you phone them YES I do. It's one reason I change companies frequently as if they won't offer me their best price initially then why should I continue my business with them?

I've insured cars and bikes now for almost 30 years and had 2 claims none of which were my fault yet I still have to pay increased premiums every year which really frustrates me but I still wouldn't refer to companies as sewer rats, scum etc.


----------



## macca666

Shiny said:


> There's some, but not many. It's a highly regulated business by the FCA with heavy fines for non compliance. Regulation is strict, costly, time consuming and ever changing.
> 
> Some cheap insurers/online policies have what I would consider high fees, but these fees are disclosed when a policy is taken out (TOBA) and there are 14 days cooling off for retail customers. The fees may well off-set the cheap insurance to a certain degree. Some people just buy insurance as cheap as possible, ignore the TOBA, then moan about fees later because all they were interested in was the price at the time.
> 
> It kind of irritates me when people are quick to say that insurance people are scum, thieves etc. I've worked hard in the industry for 24 years now, always been honest with my advice, never ripped off or conned anyone, in fact I've often talked people out of spending money they didn't need to spend. I'm an experienced professional, act like an experienced professional and most people I know or meet in the industry are the same.
> 
> It's a shame that there are some industry bad seeds who ruin the perception of the whole crop. But then again, the misconception is often just down to the customer's misunderstanding.


I agree shiny far too many people are happy to go with the cheapest quote without looking at all the extras or TOBA as you refer to it then want to complain about them if they incur additional charges.

The amount of people I speak to and don't even know what their excess is is shocking 

I got caught one year with a 50 quid admin fee to change my car. I wasn't happy but I knew about it when I took my policy out and hadn't intended to change my car so it didnt bother me at that time but its swings and roundabouts if you take out any sort of insurance or similar if you dont read the terms, fees etc. then you can't criticise them at a later date.


----------



## carlmu77

Christ I got bored reading this!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Cueball

carlmu77 said:


> Christ I got bored reading this!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


not board enough to stop you posting though eh.. :wall:

scrolling by too hard for you?


----------



## Shiny

macca666 said:


> I think we're getting off topic now as this post was originally about car insurance yet we're now onto PPI..


Indeed. Hence my comments on the thread.

I'm a general insurance broker, not life/investment/income protection. I've never sold a PPI policy in my life.

PPI wasn't just miss-sold by banks and financial brokers, but car dealers, DFS, Comet, Currys, Carphone Warehouse etc with no insurance experience or qualifications.

Kind of back on topic, i did a post somewhere about premium inceases for non fault claims, not that I agree with it, but it's related to the drive for the cheapest personal policies. Non fault claims still have next to no effect on commercial insurance such as motor trade.


----------



## Shiny

Found it...



> Some insurers make a small load on your premium if you have a non fault accident, but not all. There is a reason for this and I'm sure an actuary will be able to come up with some wonderful calculation to show why, but basically a policyholder that has had no claims at all is more profitable than a policyholder that has had a non fault accident. Not because the insurers have had to pay out damages to a third party, but because there is normally the need to involve their claims department to initially deal with claim, pay the repairs and then pursue the recovery, all of which involves overheads and costs that can't be recovered from the third party.
> 
> I'm not saying I agree with it, it is wrong that people sometimes end up being penalised on their premium because they have had a non fault accident, but hopefully it explains in part the reason why it can happen with some insurers.
> 
> In the good old days there was a base premium on area, age and vehicle group, based on the cover selected. Then deductions/loadings were made for the drivers, age of vehicle, NCB and convictions/accidents. I used to be able to work out premiums without an underwriting guide as sadly I knew a load of base premiums off by heart! Now with complicated computer quote engines, every little factor seems to make a difference, from your shoe size to your taste in music.


----------



## macca666

Shiny said:


> Found it...


Cheers :thumb:

Just for clarification my first no fault was 25 year ago and my second 12 now. I've 28 years no claims and no points, convictions etc

As a point to show how confusing things are I changed my 3 year old diesel Grand Cherokee recently to a brand new Alfa Romeo Giulia Veloce Ti which costs me 100 quid a year less to insure with the same company :lol:


----------



## Cookies

I've used mostly local brokers since my first car 27 years ago. My only real issue was when I took out a multi-car policy with Admiral, and changed one of the cars. To coin a phrase; they stuck the arm in, up to the elbow. 

The amount they were charging me for the change of vehicle was a huge amount, and when I asked to cancel the policy for that car only, the cancellation fees and the removal of the discount for the multi-car element meant that I was stuck with it. 

I did enter I to the policy with eyes wide open, and it was cheaper than any other policies by a fair bit, but as Shiny said, that has to be for a reason, and the fees were well explained. 

Barring that experience, I've used local brokers, and have to say my experiences have been very positive. My wife's car rolled across the road after the handbrake failed, went through a wall and ended up half way through a neighbour's garage door. 

A representative from my broker, Autoline in Newry, actually called out on his way home, to make sure the recovery truck came and the property was secured. He stayed there until almost 9pm. Fabulous service. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## carlmu77

The Cueball said:


> not board enough to stop you posting though eh.. :wall:
> 
> scrolling by too hard for you?


3rd world problems. We will always be shafted by the corporate scum, it's the way of the world. Get over it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Cueball

carlmu77 said:


> 3rd world problems. We will always be shafted by the corporate scum, it's the way of the world. Get over it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not getting shafted by anyone... nor need to get over anything...

You ok cupcake?? You seem very angry...

Still can't work out that scroll down either eh... :lol:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlmu77

The Cueball said:


> I'm not getting shafted by anyone... nor need to get over anything...
> 
> You ok cupcake?? You seem very angry...
> 
> Still can't work out that scroll down either eh... :lol:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahaha great reaction hahaha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveTDCi

carlmu77 said:


> Hahaha great reaction hahaha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh dear, this won't end well .....

For my mondeo i just insure it the cheapest way possible, all i need is for it to be legal. If it gets bent then £700 worth of car is no great loss.

Having just gone from a 4 car family down to 3, A Plan the insurer on the TT wanted £53 to cancel the policy with just 2 weeks remaining. I let it run out but you would have thought canceling the insurance reduces there risk.


----------



## Sh1ner

SteveTDCi said:


> Oh dear, this won't end well .....
> 
> For my mondeo i just insure it the cheapest way possible, all i need is for it to be legal. If it gets bent then £700 worth of car is no great loss.
> 
> Having just gone from a 4 car family down to 3, A Plan the insurer on the TT wanted £53 to cancel the policy with just 2 weeks remaining. I let it run out but you would have thought canceling the insurance reduces there risk.


I'm not sure there would be any risk to A-Plan because they are just the broker and have already been paid. Cancellation could provide a top up over and above.


----------



## Kerr

My renewal has come through from Hastings. I think I've been with them 5 or 6 years now. 

The same thing happens every year. The renewal is miles higher than last year, but they instantly become competitive with a phone call. 

The renewal letters now state the price from last year so the increase is really obvious. You can't forget what it cost last year.


----------



## Mikesphotaes

LV just said it was their best price when I phoned them.

Was going to go with Hastings but their price has went up £5 in a couple of weeks!


----------



## SteveTDCi

Sh1ner said:


> I'm not sure there would be any risk to A-Plan because they are just the broker and have already been paid. Cancellation could provide a top up over and above.


Yes A Plan would have been paid no doubt out of the broker fee, but surely asking for £53 to cancel a policy is a bit daft, its not like i was expecting or wanting a refund on the 2 weeks remaining.


----------



## Sh1ner

SteveTDCi said:


> Yes A Plan would have been paid no doubt out of the broker fee, but surely asking for £53 to cancel a policy is a bit daft, its not like i was expecting or wanting a refund on the 2 weeks remaining.


I'll bet some would pay, so it is worth the chance and there is probably some cunningly worded, well hidden clause, that would make you liable were anything to happen.
Not that I have a jaded/dim view of the insurance industry and their shifty dealings!


----------



## scooobydont

I had a multi car policy with Admiral as I was running 2 cars for a few years. I went down to one car earlier this year and phoned them at the time to sort the insurance out and thought nothing further of it. By luck I was looking at my online insurance docs the other day and noticed that my 19yrs NCB was put against the car I had got rid of and they had started a new policy on the car I kept with no NCB!

Fortunately a quick call to them yesterday and they switched my 19yrs NCB to my current (and only) car. I suspect if I hadn't noticed I would have lost it all together.

TBH the price difference isn't massive but was more concerned with loosing the NCB.


----------



## RS3

I have a multi car policy with LVE and it did save about 10% on individual quotes.


----------



## atbalfour

Couldn't agree more with the OP.

A multi-car policy should be cheaper than insuring cars individually. In my case even though Admiral offered to match their best individual (new customer) quote for each car, I would have expected a further incentive on top. 

What was most surprising was that when a competitor priced significantly cheaper for one car and I asked to remove it from the policy, the others shot up by approx 5-10%.

It's a smart business model... they know they have you by the balls one way or the other


----------



## ianrobbo1

Insurance is a huge rip off in my eyes, "and I'm not calling anyone names" :wave: I call the "dealer" up and ask for your "best" price, it turns out £150 more than another company, so I tell them "thank you but company xxxx has quoted me £150 cheaper, "oh hold on" says the salesperson, I'm sure we can match that, !!! "HOW," says I, you've given me your best price, or were you telling me lies??  the squirming even comes out over the phone!! robbing bxxxxxxs.


----------



## Andy from Sandy

> A multi-car policy should be cheaper than insuring cars individually.


Only if the administration charges is shared by the policies. The risk has not been reduced.

It is the fact it is a legal requirement. A captive market that has to comply. The premiums are not only to cover the shared risk of all policies but a nice wedge on top no doubt. This is the one time when you wished there wasn't shareholders expecting a bonus payout each year.


----------

